# UPDATE: Clippers match; Jordan stays at 4-yr/$43M



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

> The Warriors are poised to sign center DeAndre Jordan to an offer sheet worth approximately $40 million over four years, according to multiple sources. The offer is expected to come Sunday.
> 
> 
> Jordan, 23, has played the past three seasons for the Los Angeles Clippers and last year averaged 7.1 points, 7.2 rebounds and 1.8 blocks in 25.6 minutes per game.
> ...


http://www.csnbayarea.com/blog/warr...n-to-four-year-40-?blockID=609864&feedID=5882


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

Overpaid. Big time.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*



Hibachi! said:


> Overpaid. Big time.


he is a 7 footer in the NBA of course he is gonna get overpaid


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

Damn now the Clippers have no choice but to match


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

The Clippers don't have to match, but Jordan's contract throws everything out of whack, considering a) he's not better than Butler who just signed for 8 million a year b) now you're going to have to pay outrageous contracts to Griffin - he was always getting the MAX and Gordon. So the Clippers are locking into a core that still might not make the playoffs. I would let Jordan walk to Golden State and have them be angry they gave him that money. 

If the Clippers were an expected playoff team I would pay Jordan, but after finishing what 12th in the conference, I couldn't in good conscience start overpaying dudes who don't affect my Wins and Losses. It's the same reason I would let Kevin Love go into restricted free agency. 

Griffin is different because he sells tickets.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

No way should the Clippers touch this.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*



NOFX22 said:


> Damn now the Clippers have no choice but to match


Let him walk ! That way Gst will be hemmed in with overpaid stiffs and never be able to get anyone good. One less team to worry about.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

I'd rather over pay than have Kaman corpse starting...


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

It appears the Clippers will attempt match the offer.



> *Ric Bucher* _@RicBucher_
> Look for the Clippers to match GSW's 4yr, $40m offer sheet to DeAndre Jordan. Also look for C and FA-to-be Chris Kaman to be on the move.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: REPORT: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

That's foolish. It's a ridiculous contract, and as LA68 said, it benefits the Clippers if the Warriors jam themselves up with stupid contracts.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: REPORT: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

I hope the Kaman trade is for Chris Paul!!!


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: REPORT: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*

Can't stop won't stop.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*



> *Ken Berger* _@KBergCBS_
> Clippers restricted free agent DeAndre Jordan has signed a four-year, $43 million offer sheet with the Warriors, source says.


...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*

Big match for the Clippers. Lot of $$$ for Jordan, but not surprised with the kinda numbers being thrown around for guys like Gasol, Dalembert etc


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

*Re: Warriors to sign DeAndre Jordan to 4-yr/$40M offer sheet*



NOFX22 said:


> I'd rather over pay than have Kaman corpse starting...


Thank you a good young 7 footer with lots of upside and will be a big help to the Clippers front court and help attracted CP3 it would be very good move Jordan is worth just about that.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*

LMAO...bargain for the Clippers.Not sure what NBA you guys watch where all these cheap athletic bigs are stashed.

He should be good for 12/10/2 as a starter for those 4 years and I predict he will get paid even more in 4 years.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*



MemphisX said:


> LMAO...bargain for the Clippers.Not sure what NBA you guys watch where all these cheap athletic bigs are stashed.
> 
> He should be good for 12/10/2 as a starter for those 4 years and I predict he will get paid even more in 4 years.


There's not a doubt in my mind that he will not average these numbers. Not with Mo, Griffin, Gordon, Butler in the starting lineup. More like 6/8.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*



HKF said:


> There's not a doubt in my mind that he will not average these numbers. Not with Mo, Griffin, Gordon, Butler in the starting lineup. More like 6/8.


He avg 7,7,2 in just 25 mins with those guys...not much of as stretch when he plays starter mins to get 12,10,3....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*



NOFX22 said:


> He avg 7,7,2 in just 25 mins with those guys...not much of as stretch when he plays starter mins to get 12,10,3....


He did not play with Caron Butler and he barely played with Mo Williams (after the trade). To say his numbers will go up, as the 5th option is not entirely true, especially considering he is strictly a garbage man.


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*



HKF said:


> He did not play with Caron Butler and he barely played with Mo Williams (after the trade). To say his numbers will go up, as the 5th option is not entirely true, especially considering he is strictly a garbage man.


He is Tyson Chandler with bigger upside! He can avg those numbers just like Chandler did...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*

One of the best rebounders, shotblockers, and finishers around the rim. Even if he doesn't improve (he will) he is still worth that money.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*

Clippers match.



> *Ken Berger* _@KBergCBS_
> As reported elsewhere, Clippers have matched four-year, $43M offer sheet for RFA DeAndre Jordan, source says.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

*Re: UPDATE: Warriors sign Jordan to 4-yr/$43M offer sheet, Clippers have 3 days to ma*

So why was there a lockout again?


----------



## CavsNut96 (Dec 11, 2011)

Good move for the clippers.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

He can dunk with his right hand: What big man can't do this ?
He can block two shots a game: So what purpose does he have for the other 46 mins of the game ?? Playoff teams can't afford to play 4 on 5 on the offensive end. 

Kissing up to Blake is no reason to throw money away on journeymen.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Far better than $80mil for 5yrs(not calling any names)


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Sure glad Ainge took J.R. Giddens over this guy. Not like the Celtics need a center or anything.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

lol these owners can't stop themselves from themselves. they argue players are overpaid then they go ahead and offer an insane amount of money for a journey man. deandre isn't much different from where chandler, okafor, dalembert were a couple years ago. and these are some of the most overpaid players in the league. not to mention guys like theo ratliff who couldn't even stay healthy after signing that contract.

i think with today's cap situation though, and the reduction in player salary, this is equivalent to 16mil/year in the last CBA. which is ridiculous. chris kaman himself was looking like a legit big man until things got sour.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

this reminds me of when the bucks signed dan gadzuric to a big ass deal, he put up decent looking numbers in limited minutes, he was tall athletic and seemed to have a high ceiling. Let me stress that i have no doubt that deandre jordan is a much better basketball player than gadzuric, but i think the contract is going to take a similar toll on the clippers that gadzuric's did on the bucks, 2 years from now they are going to be banging their heads against the wall over this deal


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> this reminds me of when the bucks signed dan gadzuric to a big ass deal, he put up decent looking numbers in limited minutes, he was tall athletic and seemed to have a high ceiling. Let me stress that i have no doubt that deandre jordan is a much better basketball player than gadzuric, but i think the contract is going to take a similar toll on the clippers that gadzuric's did on the bucks, 2 years from now they are going to be banging their heads against the wall over this deal


Yeah but then the contract will be up two years after that. The Bucks signed Gadzuric to a 6 year deal.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yeah but then the contract will be up two years after that. The Bucks signed Gadzuric to a 6 year deal.


yeah 6 years 36 million, lower annual cost...more years... i know its comparing apples and oranges but to me its overpaying based on small glances of success that are similar


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Had Deandre Jordan stayed in college all four years this would be his rookie season and he's always been viewed as a long term project... how are people calling him a "journeyman" already?

I have no problem with this signing... a 23 year old who puts up 10 and 10 per 36 and has the upside of a 7-foot Jordan... you're going to have to pay for that.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Dornado said:


> Had Deandre Jordan stayed in college all four years this would be his rookie season and he's always been viewed as a long term project... how are people calling him a "journeyman" already?
> 
> I have no problem with this signing... a 23 year old who puts up 10 and 10 per 36 and has the upside of a 7-foot Jordan... you're going to have to pay for that.


thats the problem with the nba right now, the market is so ****ed that you have to pay out the ass for guys you hope project to be decent players someday, its disgusting to an extent that [email protected] nets you almost 11 million a year in this league


----------



## NOFX22 (Sep 28, 2006)

Don't hate the player, hate the game


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I remember back in the day when Nene got 6 yrs. $60 million and everyone on this forum was saying he was overpaid.

Name me two other centers in the entire league who can finish around the rim, block shots, and rebound like Jordan.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well now his value has increased exponentially. It's not a bad deal if Paul makes him better.


----------

